# eMachines -> FIC BIOS Upgrade?



## OvenMaster

SiSoft Sandra and AIDA32 both say that I have an FIC AM39L mobo in my eMachines box. FIC does not speciifically mention this motherboard or support anything with that designation at all on their website. They DO however mention a K7M-400 motherboard, and when I click on the link to display a full picture, the imprint on the motherboard clearly says "AM39L". 
http://www.fic.com.tw/product/motherboard/1stmainboard_detail.aspx?model_id=136 for the basic info
http://www.fic.com.tw/product/motherboard/images/k7m-400a.jpg for the closeup.

My question: would a BIOS upgrade as supplied by FIC for a K7M-400a work on this motherboard, in order to fully enable all the options as shown in the manual, but eMachines did not implement? Less than half the options given in my manual are not available; I'm assuming because the geniuses at eMachines wanted to simplify the pc to not let the average person muck things up too badly. Any info or opinions are more than welcome, and thanks.

Tom


----------



## suprasteve

I'd be careful, you could run into more problems by updating with the wrong bios, especially if you can't find the original to revert back to


----------



## Hairy_Lee

OvenMaster said:
			
		

> SiSoft Sandra and AIDA32 both say that I have an FIC AM39L mobo in my eMachines box. FIC does not speciifically mention this motherboard or support anything with that designation at all on their website. They DO however mention a K7M-400a motherboard, and when I click on the link to display a full picture, the imprint on the motherboard clearly says "AM39L".
> http://www.fic.com.tw/product/motherboard/1stmainboard_detail.aspx?model_id=136 for the basic info
> http://www.fic.com.tw/product/motherboard/images/k7m-400a.jpg for the closeup.
> 
> My question: would a BIOS upgrade as supplied by FIC for a K7M-400a work on this motherboard, in order to fully enable all the options as shown in the manual, but eMachines did not implement? Less than half the options given in my manual are not available; I'm assuming because the geniuses at eMachines wanted to simplify the pc to not let the average person muck things up too badly. Any info or opinions are more than welcome, and thanks.
> 
> Tom


 
if everything is running fine and there are no problems with your system i wouldn't bother upgrading, it may lead to more problems. 
however, if you feel that you need to upgrade for a reason such as instability or something else i would get into contact with the manufacturer so that they can give you the information you require with regards to your motherboard.
it might be worth checking out their site to see if they have bios upgrades as some manufacturer's do this


----------



## OvenMaster

eMachines support is for $hit; I've already tried. No BIOS download is available for me. 
For once I'll pay attention to those with more knowledge and let this drop, as I often have a tendency to tinker and consequently screw things up when it isn't necessary to do so. I just wanted to be able to access all the options a full BIOS would have, especially eliminating that $%#^ing eMachines splash screen during the POST so I could see what's going on! Thanx, gentlemen. 
Tom
PS I should have said _MORE than half the options given in my manual are not available _ instead of less.


----------

